# one more duck



## steve bellinger (Mar 13, 2014)

ok here's one more duck call just finished this am. same oak burl that I used on the grunt. I like it better than the first duck call, but would like your C&C

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 13, 2014)

I think you've got it, Steve, and would have a hard time critiquing it for anything other than my own, personal aesthetic taste... which may be very different from yours. It really looks good. If you want a full wood look, without going to the time-consuming step of learning to make and tune "from-scratch" inserts, the next step would be to "sleeve" an insert by turning a piece of wood to replace the piece of your insert that is exposed, then mortise and tenon it to a cutoff of your insert.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice looking oak burl !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool looking call Steve. I like Oak Burl. Your subject line said "One More Duck" and I thought is it as mallard, wood duck, pintail or what. Then I read the post and it was a Duck Call. Oh well, why would anyone put a picture of a duck on here anyway.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. Henry I think that's a good idea, might just have to try that.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 13, 2014)

hey wait a minute I might be a good lookin fella whats wrong with a picture of the ol duckohh and another sharp call there steve

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 13, 2014)

I believe we've created a monster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

